# Blues Improvisation



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just started pentatonic soloing about a month ago, and I think its pretty good. The only problem I really have is hitting the notes clearly.

Blues in A


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

good start...have you thought about a metronome for your rhythm playing?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds good....keep it up and post some clips of your progress evilGuitar:

also download all the backing tracks that say blues here and mess around with them:

http://www.guitarbt.com/index.php?page=dl_list&cat=Jam Tracks


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> good start...have you thought about a metronome for your rhythm playing?


I just wanted to throw something together that day, so I wasnt thinking about keeping time.


----------

